# Winterize Bulk Fuel Storage Tanks



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/equipment/winterize-bulk-fuel-storage-tanks


----------

